# Fiat BR.20



## cheddar cheese (Apr 30, 2005)

Looking for nice pics of Fiat Br.20 in flight...thanks 8)


----------



## JCS (Apr 30, 2005)

Do you have this one?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 30, 2005)

Nope, thats great, thanks 8) I was actually looking for just one flying , but need worry no more, I have found one and its coming to a signature near you! 8)


----------



## icey (Jan 21, 2006)

Do you have photos of Fiat BR.20 in Croatian service?

Marko


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 22, 2006)

I did a search for that, and could not find anything. I am sure someone here does though.


----------



## Dogwalker (Jan 23, 2006)

I tried, and failed too.

DogW


----------



## gekho (Jan 23, 2010)

I hope you like these pictures. You can find more italian pictures and info in this page:

REGIA AERONAUTICA ITALIANA


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 23, 2010)

Great pics! I'd hate to paint that camo scheme


----------



## BC1 (Jan 23, 2010)

We had the only BR 20 shot down in Britain at Bromeswell in Suffolk on 11 Nov 1940:


----------



## verner (Jan 23, 2010)

Here's another. Cheers


----------

